# Delmon Young traded



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MINNEAPOLIS - The Minnesota Twins have traded outfielder Delmon Young to division-rival Detroit for a minor-league pitcher and a player to be named.

The trade was announced this afternoon. The Twins acquired left-hander Cole Nelson from the Tigers.

Young never became the feared power hitter that the Twins were hoping for when they acquired him from Tampa Bay in 2008. He was hitting .266 with four homers and 32 RBIs in 84 games this season.

Nelson was a 10th-round pick in 2010. He was 5-11 with a 4.87 ERA in 26 appearances for Class A Lakeland.

Young won't have far to go to join his new team. The Twins are in Detroit today to open a series against the Tigers at Comerica Park.

from the AP


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I was hoping last year they would trade him when he was having a great finish. They have always had good outfielders but have lacked that no1 starting pitcher since Johan left.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

They didnt get much for him, but, he wouldnt have cleared waivers, so at least we got something. He was going to be gods gift to baseball comming out of the minors, but horrible work ethic ruined his chances at that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I didn't realize it until the game...I saw Young in a Tigers jersey and was wondering what the heck was going on. :lol:

Can we drop Nishioka too why we're at it? He's just garbage.


----------

